# DS #3951: Treasure World (USA)



## Chanser (Jul 5, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5122^^


----------



## Chanser (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## elixirdream (Jul 5, 2009)

finally this game is out
time to grab my DS to wifi hotspot for some treasures


----------



## Depravo (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting idea but it means I'll have to leave the house to get the most of it.


----------



## disgaea fan (Jul 5, 2009)

next stop gamestop


----------



## signz (Jul 5, 2009)

That game is awesome. Just by getting near WiFi Hotspots you get treasures over treasures. Also at certain daytimes you can find some (I think also when it's some holiday like christmas)


----------



## dogman (Jul 5, 2009)

this + digimon/pokemon battles (with a pet or a group of them) + animal crossing daily quests/chores would be awesome


----------



## agony (Jul 5, 2009)

the actual game play doesn't look nice but the idea of finding treasure is great.


----------



## Goli (Jul 5, 2009)

Woohoo!
Since it came out I offered myself to go buy groceries tomorrow since in my neighborhood pretty much everyone has wifi, so I'll walk close to the houses on my way there to get lotsa treasures!


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 5, 2009)

i wonder how many treasures can we find


----------



## Goli (Jul 5, 2009)

Everyone remember to join Club Treasure World!


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

well, guys report please can we use the same wifi signal everyday, since last time i checked, i only saw around 3 wifi signals, so i doubt that i be getting this game, it just doesn't seem worthit...


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Jul 5, 2009)

I believe you can use the same wifi signal multiple times, but you only unlock "Stars" for every NEW area.


----------



## Goli (Jul 5, 2009)

You only get treasures/stardust once for each wi-fi signal, sorry!
Anyways, I just got my first award, which is for completing the Garnet Maze!
Check out my Songscape here:
http://www.clubtreasureworld.com/users/349
Btw, my wish finder is so...cute


----------



## Law (Jul 5, 2009)

Do we need complete access to the WiFi (SSID, any WEP/WPA security settings)?

Or does it just have to detect that there is a signal? If it's the latter than I might actually bother with this.


----------



## Goli (Jul 5, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Do we need complete access to the WiFi (SSID, any WEP/WPA security settings)?
> 
> Or does it just have to detect that there is a signal? If it's the latter than I might actually bother with this.


The latter.
It just detects it, and the gives it a star name e.g.:
Someone around my house has a wi-fi network whose name's "default", the game then detects it, gives you a treasure and proceeds to call it something else like in this case "Jeshebeab".(So far I've found 10 wi-fi networks around my house and they have some really funny names!! XD)
This is all done in like a split second btw.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jul 5, 2009)

Unless you live in a city or a college dorm, I can't see this game being worth the price of admission.

But for flashcart users, it's a fun thing to have just to see what kind of treasure you find when you are out and about in between better games.

The graphics though are AMAZING.  I want a full RPG done in this kind of 3D-esque shaded style.


----------



## Goli (Jul 5, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> Unless you live in a city or a college dorm, I can't see this game being worth the price of admission.
> 
> But for flashcart users, it's a fun thing to have just to see what kind of treasure you find when you are out and about in between better games.
> 
> The graphics though are AMAZING.  I want a full RPG done in this kind of 3D-esque shaded style.


Good thing I live in the capital of my country!
Oh and like you said the graphics are amazing!
They have a Super Mario Galaxy like shading and look to them.


----------



## lilaznkilla (Jul 5, 2009)

golio514 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So in that sense if you change you SSID, you can get more treasure?


----------



## Goli (Jul 5, 2009)

lilaznkilla said:
			
		

> golio514 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... yeah I guess, though that's not the point of the game :/


----------



## Jei (Jul 5, 2009)

I really like the chiptune in those videos, but the idea of going to Wifi spots to get more treasure is kinda difficult... I only know two places with Wifi besides my own home with the Wifi connector


----------



## Law (Jul 5, 2009)

Jei said:
			
		

> I really like the chiptune in those videos, but the idea of going to Wifi spots to get more treasure is kinda difficult... I only know two places with Wifi besides my own home with the Wifi connector



I was thinking about turning it on and just putting it in my bag, that way when I'm on my way to college it'll pick up whatever WiFi spots are nearby.

Then maybe if you go on out of town trips you could do the same thing to get different WiFi spots from another area.


----------



## Goli (Jul 5, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Jei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what the game encourages you to do.
Anyways I just updated my profile with 3 new songscapes in case anyone wants to listen to them.
The first one is the Garnet Maze and it sounds like crap, but the second and third one have a classical musical influence to them don't you think?.

EDIT: This game is really... smart.
I had posted a question on the Club Treasure World website and while I was WebCopying my DS data a little message popped up saying someone had replied to my post, so I went to check... and it was true


----------



## Brocktree (Jul 5, 2009)

Is the first goal which is represented by trophy (located at the top left of screen) to find 1000  stars (wifi signals)?

So many items to collect...


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 5, 2009)

What's the thing that sticks out of the DS at 1:38 of the first video?


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmm. It's odd, but the game doesn't require anything special to play.

Anyway, got my Club Treasure World page!

http://www.clubtreasureworld.com/users/368

Only 11 stars so far, haven't really decorated my Treasure World yet and my Wish Finder is pretty plain.


----------



## xoinx (Jul 5, 2009)

Jei said:
			
		

> I really like the chiptune in those videos, but the idea of going to Wifi spots to get more treasure is kinda difficult... I only know two places with Wifi besides my own home with the Wifi connector


well i guess i'm considered lucky to be in a country that is well connected... we live in flats and there are easily around 100 units in each block, and almost 50% have their own wifi. so even if i'm to lazy to head out to the city centre, just a walk around the neighbourhood probably gets me 100 new hotspots...


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jul 5, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Do we need complete access to the WiFi (SSID, any WEP/WPA security settings)?



I asked this on the hype thread, seems as long as it sees that there's a unique wi-fi signal it counts, you don't actually need to log into it...which makes it much more useful and more likely to find treasures in residential areas and such (I think I can pick up half a dozen from my living room alone.) Could be a bit of intermittent fun to be had.


----------



## cornaljoe (Jul 5, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> What's the thing that sticks out of the DS at 1:38 of the first video?



It's a developers cart.


----------



## War (Jul 5, 2009)

I really don't understand why everyone is going crazy over this game... it looks boring as hell. Sure, the premise is interesting, but the game looks boring.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jul 5, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> I really don't understand why everyone is going crazy over this game... it looks boring as hell. Sure, the premise is interesting, but the game looks boring.



I don't think thinking of it as a game is right.  I enjoy it, but it certainly isn't a game.

But I have to go to the store tomorrow for some picnic foods and I can't wait to see how many treasures I can pick up from here to there just by leaving my DS on.


----------



## deathking (Jul 5, 2009)

went for a drive and got 265 star points and 20 rare items.

this game is pretty cool and seems more like a app then a actual game but if they added this technoglogy into animal crossing or pokemon it would be a killer game.

orverall its pretty fun and good to use to play ds when your on the road.


----------



## NaYa (Jul 5, 2009)

I wish I had this when I was traveling all over East Coast last year!
This game mechanism of utilizing wifi hotspots certainly has great potential for future games.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn... i am not going out for today?
so what would those treasure be?


----------



## deathking (Jul 5, 2009)

i went for a walk later and got 70 stars and 10 treasures , most were trees , clothes , a gold dragon a chess piece and more collectible items  , a few puzzle pieces part 1 and 29 - might be cool game mechanic to find puzzle pieces via wifi, and more star points .
if your playing it i recommend check the points after 10-20 stars found because i think the ds might have a limit on treasures it gives out.
i also got one star for searching at a certain time and will test it out by playing with the internal clock.

this game is great and i want to go out again today but its too cold so i will tomorrow ,but this is possibly the most fun to have with a ds when not actively playing the ds  .

sure its not a engaging game but if your active or travel lots its super fun seeing what you get


----------



## Martĳn (Jul 5, 2009)

For those of you that have already tried the game, does it keep scanning for networks (stars) when you close the DS lid? It would be very annoying to have an opened DS with me when cycling.


----------



## Iceclaw (Jul 5, 2009)

It claims to.

*Posts merged*

It seems more like the music portion of Mario Paint..with wifi as a gimic to collect notes.


----------



## Raika (Jul 5, 2009)

Hehe time to start bringing my DS to school...


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jul 5, 2009)

does it even work in germany?and how does it work?
at my hometown, there are just a few wlan points.
when scanning all the time, must the battery be empty fast.

sorry 4 my bad english


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 5, 2009)

So does it just give you treasure based on the name of the wi-fi point?  And will the same wi-fi name give the same treasure?  Can imagine people just sitting changing the name of their own access point to get the items they want.


----------



## Vague Rant (Jul 5, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> does it even work in germany?and how does it work?
> at my hometown, there are just a few wlan points.
> when scanning all the time, must the battery be empty fast.
> 
> sorry 4 my bad english


No, it doesn't work in Germany unless your Internet connection is in English; it needs to be able to understand your Internet to give you treasures.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

so has anyone tried closing the lid, does it gives u any treasures?


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 5, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> so has anyone tried closing the lid, does it gives u any treasures?



According to the guy in the video, yeah, you can walk around with the DS shut and it still hunts for tresure.


----------



## Law (Jul 5, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I recall the searching screen saying something about being safe and closing the DS when moving around or something like that.


----------



## Brocktree (Jul 5, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yups it works.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 5, 2009)

It works everywhere. With the lid closed too. It's fun, it already found 8 at home and another 30 when I was out for a little walk. Though next time, please integrate it in a real game. I will still go hunting some more treasure now =)

Pretty cool when you have the closed DS in your pocket when you're going somewhere, and it announces found treasures with a little sound - you don't even have to open the DS to know it found something


----------



## airrich (Jul 5, 2009)

So the entire point of the game is just to locate wifi signals and collect treasures?  What's the point in that?


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Vague Rant said:
			
		

> Kreatur84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i found one treasure,somebody in my house has fritz box,is it an english connection?


----------



## berlinka (Jul 5, 2009)

dOOfus said:
			
		

> So the entire point of the game is just to locate wifi signals and collect treasures?  What's the point in that?


Well, the whole mechanism just screams for a GAME where you could put it to use. The principle of being like a real "treasure catcher" is very intrigueging. But how great would it be if you could collect upgrades that way, or collect minigames. You could think of anything. I think collecting trees and other useless crap is a boring activity and will only appeal to people who also like Animal Crossing. I think they should have made it more appealing for gamers, where you really get a feeling of a reward if you could "use" the treasure in a real game!


----------



## xist (Jul 5, 2009)

The concept sounds intriguing but like many others i can't really see the point of collecting "Treasure" just for the sake of it.

Not one for me.


----------



## thesummeryears (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't know guys, games like this and Animal Crossing sound more like work than gaming to me.

Sounds like all it does is ping wifi connections, or reads them, and based on some unique identifier (MAC number most likely), generates a 'treasure'.

Just have to get someone who knows what they're doing, and program a Linksys router to randomly change its external MAC number every couple seconds and you'd probably max out the treasures in a day or two.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 5, 2009)

Might be more motivated to get treasure if it was something a bit more interesting and if you didn't seem to already have hundreds of bits of treasure at the start to play with anyway.  If Nintendo got a hold of this idea and you could win game character trophies or something then it might be cool.


----------



## Vague Rant (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't even get the web site to acknowledge the game. And presumably the web site is a major part of the game, since there isn't much to do in the game itself.


----------



## Raika (Jul 5, 2009)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Pretty cool when you have the closed DS in your pocket when you're going somewhere, and *it announces found treasures with a little sound* - you don't even have to open the DS to know it found something


What!!! Is the sound loud? If it is I can't bring it to school... ;_;


----------



## Depravo (Jul 5, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> cosmiccow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your DS doesn't have a volume control?


----------



## deathking (Jul 5, 2009)

this game should work in every county on earth with wifi , as long as you can read english to go into telescope mode.

this rocks it grabs things while closed and would be good in a major city with lots of wifi,


----------



## Noitora (Jul 5, 2009)

I didn't know the DS could handle such detailed models.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 5, 2009)

I have to admit that I'm pretty into this game even if the game is quite simple. I can't wait to go to school tomorrow!


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 5, 2009)

It seems weird, just going around with a ds to collect treasures, then what happens? Its just asking for a few stupid idiots waving thier consoles about whilst walking about to get mugged too.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

hoo hoo, that sounds like a nice concept 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and closed lid as well, i might just get it just for the heck of it...

just too bad there's like only 3 wifi signal in my estate


----------



## sanghoku (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.clubtreasureworld.com/users/487







200+ treasuers on the way home from my parents


----------



## zannyuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Is it just me or are none of those members links working like the one above?  I get this error message when i click the clubtreasureworld links "
*We're sorry, but something went wrong!
We've been notified about this issue and we'll take a look at it shortly!"*

IS it officially not out yet and its deleted your accounts or am i the only one getting this error.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 5, 2009)

zannyuk said:
			
		

> Is it just me or are none of those members links working like the one above?  I get this error message when i click the clubtreasureworld links "
> *We're sorry, but something went wrong!
> We've been notified about this issue and we'll take a look at it shortly!"*
> 
> IS it officially not out yet and its deleted your accounts or am i the only one getting this error.


You need to be logged in.


----------



## shadow_14 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm seriously considering in buying this game (although it lacks a deep gameplay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), im really enjoying it; so far found out 10 signals in my building  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Btw does anyone knows how to save? i'm guessing the only way to save is through web copy.

Edit: Nevermind, i found out right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you have to sit wish star in the tree


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

i assume that it autosave for u?

edit: oO, never mind, found it.

Tap the stump to save.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 5, 2009)

Could make a bus or train ride interesting. I'll try it.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 5, 2009)

Gave it a try... kind of boring... and oddly pointless...


----------



## knl (Jul 5, 2009)

you guys should remember, leaving the DS on with wifi detection going wastes a lot of battery, I think. if you plan on using the DS when you arrive where you're going, and it's an hour+ away, be careful of battery running and leaving you without a DS until you charge it...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 5, 2009)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Gave it a try... kind of boring... and oddly pointless...



That's one of looking at it. Another way would be to say that it's a nifty little doodad for folks who like to collect "stuff." Not an uncommon habit amongst gamers. It's definitely charming.

Anyway, not sure if folks already knew this, but it seems you can discover new stars by simply logging onto the Web via the game. I've only tried it once, so I'm not sure it you'll always get a new star each time you log on, but that would be my guess. It seems like the game's way of compensating for folks who can't access tons of different WiFi hotspots. You'll need to register an account with ClubTreaureWorld, but it only took me a minute or two.


----------



## aimansss95 (Jul 5, 2009)

wait wait
i still have no idea how to save


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

tap on the tree stump and tap the left option to save and quit, the other to resume playing.


----------



## sa1amandra (Jul 5, 2009)

this may be interesting


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 5, 2009)

guess this is back to treating my ds like contact time, and time to afk my ds for one whole night, who knows, what i might find


----------



## loksun (Jul 5, 2009)

I live in a country which is densely populated and where most people live in flats and have wifi, so getting hits on my DS is incredibly easy.

I placed the game in telescope mode and simply took a 10min bus-ride to the mall nearby for dinner and my DS was ringing up hits non-stop.  It was oddly addicting to watch it ring them up.

I really enjoyed Animal Crossing and played it obsessively for a couple months which maybe why I kind of enjoy Treasure World right now.  While this game isn't as involving as Animal Crossing, still it is kind of amusing.  I might tire of it soon but I think it's really aimed at younger people, most likely younger girls and may entertain my 6-year-old niece for quite some time.

I hope they use this concept in other games.  It is really quite cool.


----------



## Goli (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmm...
I went outside for a 45 min walk around my neighborhood, and I found around 350 hotspots.
Then I went to buy groceries, but since we had to buy so many in the end I had to go by car and with my mom, and on our way there In found around 200 more.
And now my grand total is 555!
Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Oh and yesterday I posted something about the stars that wasn't right, since I realized the game detects a few hotspots out of nowhere and comes up with funny names, but when it detects a hotspot it gives the star the same name as the network. 
Oh and if you saw this here and are playing this game remember to send me a Friend Request!
http://www.clubtreasureworld.com/users/349


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Jul 5, 2009)

This Game is pretty Awesome if ur a out going person!   4.5 out of 5


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 5, 2009)

Found 29 stars the first time I went into scope mode in my room, 23 of them turned to stardust. I wonder what determines whether you get an item or a stardust?

So far spotted 59 stars without going out the doors, not too bad. I think I'll have fun up until a couple thousand counts.

When put into sleep mode, the screens go out to save batteries but all other features seem alive. I'm not sure how other games' sleep modes function so I can't say much about its battery life during sleep mode.


----------



## RedHero (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems like an interesting game, but I don't go out much... and when I do, I don't bring my DS along.
Maybe I'll try it out sometime, but I'll probably quit after a day due to a lack of treasures.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jul 5, 2009)

anybody know if there an german release is planed?
ive found on the go to kiosk 179 treasures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



more than i thought


----------



## cornaljoe (Jul 5, 2009)

I actually bring my DS everywhere, but rarely play it.  I probably will try this out just to see what I can find on my daily route to, from, and between work.  It's quite the commute on public transit (3.5 hours total) so I'm sure I will find alot of treasures on the first day.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jul 5, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i assume that it autosave for u?
> 
> edit: oO, never mind, found it.
> 
> Tap the stump to save.




Crap, I didn't save it after I goofed around with it last night. Oh well, I only had the 1 Wi-Fi signal which I assume is my own wireless router's signal. Glad I know this now as I'm going to see what I can find on my way to work tomorrow.


----------



## berlinka (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay I tried the game and it initially found 3 treasures. After that I took it with me when we cycled to my parents this afternoon. When I came back I had 206 treasures (!). The DS went mental during the trip. I constantly heard treasures coming in.

I really think it's a shame that I don't like the game aspect AT ALL, while the treasure hunting it brilliant! 

If this system was implemented in a real game where the treasures were coins with which you could buy items, weapons or power-ups it would be a genius game. Then you had a game that motivates the player to go everywhere with the game.

I really hope other developers realize the potential of this "hotspot=reward" system.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Jul 5, 2009)

Heads up, even if you're not out searching for hotspots you should still leave the 'Scope running. 

There are in-game events called Shooting Stars that come up automatically if you're searching at the right time. For example, last night, I had it searching the moment the clock hit 12, it detected the "Midnight Shooting Star" as well as the "Sundo(Sunday) Shooting Star". Today, I got the 11AM Shooting Star. These tend to give you webkeys you can use on your Club Treasure World account.

EDIT: Also, I was wondering, does anyone know how to name Soundscapes or if it's even possible? They show up in my game and on my account as my Username and the time it was saved. :/ Ah well, no biggie.


----------



## crukid (Jul 5, 2009)

The idea is exciting and fun, and finding treasures is neat.  There is zero gameplay, though.  It's a one trick pony that, fleshed out, would be awesome...Monster Rancher anyone?


----------



## Noitora (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't really call this a game, even though the graphics are pushing the DS to it's limits I can hardly have any fun with it.
For those who need it:





You can use this image to link to your club treasure world profile or something, dunno, I was bored


----------



## PuyoDead (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok, so, the tree stump people are apparently saving with... where is it? I mean, I know of the one that let's you connect to WFC and such, but the only save I've found it saving songs. Do your stars and such need to be saved, too?


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Jul 5, 2009)

It's to the left of the fireflies under the wifi device.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jul 6, 2009)

Hitting that does nothing, though. Do I need to meet some requirement for it to work? I only have 5 stars so far.


----------



## deathking (Jul 6, 2009)

go into the menu where you can click on the telescope and move around on the map and make sure theres no speech bubble from the star and it autosaves
i have done it 5 times like that and never clicked any tree and it kept my 335 stars


----------



## Goli (Jul 6, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I can't really call this a game, even though the graphics are pushing the DS to it's limits I can hardly have any fun with it.
> For those who need it:
> 
> 
> ...


*new sig*


----------



## hksmrchan (Jul 6, 2009)

war driving for dummies

the hunting part seems nice but the gameplay seems ._.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jul 6, 2009)

This game really has the best graphics on ds that i've ever seen up to date, Indeed this game is pretty fun to bring the ds with you in a trip, But the lack of gameplay feels weird i don't think i will play this until i get tons of treasures to make a song lol, But anyways this game is pretty good, That wi-fi freature is pretty original also this on other games whould be a nice freature too, Btw some guy sayd that if some other game had this freature to get coins or so to use in game it would rock as far as i know TWEWY had that "mingling" freature (Or whatever is called) and it was something like this to get EXP in game, But still this game is great haha pretty worth of buying IMO, Good gfx on ds made me love my ds again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 6, 2009)

loksun said:
			
		

> I live in a country which is densely populated and where most people live in flats and have wifi, so getting hits on my DS is incredibly easy.
> 
> I placed the game in telescope mode and simply took a 10min bus-ride to the mall nearby for dinner and my DS was ringing up hits non-stop.  It was oddly addicting to watch it ring them up.
> 
> ...



haha, u are lucky, where i live, i only have 3 wifi hotspot


----------



## deathking (Jul 6, 2009)

it doesnt have to be wifi hot spots , it can be any wifi connection including common ones for home networks or wireless connection so if you live near alot of houses it should find lots.
also leave your ds on for 24 hours and you should get one for every hour of the day + moon types + day specials 
get the game and go for a walk around the block and you should find a lot
im going to go into the city one day just to get a ton of wifi  stars


----------



## Goli (Jul 6, 2009)

deathking said:
			
		

> [...]im going to go into the city one day just to get a ton of wifi  stars


Even though I live "in the city" in my country, the part where I live is really quiet, yet pretty much every house has wi-fi(I know this because today I've found 1000+ wi-fi networks w\ this game only by walking around my neighborhood and local supermarket), so I suggest you look even in places where you wouldn't expect  a wi-fi network to be.


----------



## bombchu (Jul 6, 2009)

Ugh~ The fact that it's not a game is both good and bad. It's bad 'cos, well, it's not a game. It'd be an amazing game... So amazing. It's good that it's not a game 'cos if it was I'd shut down completely and that would be all I'd ever do until I finished it.

As of right now... checking back on what's happened and seeing exactly how many wifi connections it found was cool. Plus, I'd just made a super last-minute train trip for today so I racked up lots of stuff!

I'll put my site thingy up too!
http://www.clubtreasureworld.com/users/701

I had a hard time getting the code to work but eventually it fixes itself... so if you're having trouble too just keep trying!


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 6, 2009)

guess i put that up as well: http://www.clubtreasureworld.com/users/455


----------



## Goli (Jul 6, 2009)

Mine is on my signature... in case people haven't noticed


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jul 6, 2009)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> EDIT: Also, I was wondering, does anyone know how to name Soundscapes or if it's even possible? They show up in my game and on my account as my Username and the time it was saved. :/ Ah well, no biggie.



Help on the Songscapes can be found here: http://www.clubtreasureworld.com/help/show/4


----------



## X-Grunger (Jul 6, 2009)

i was hyped to hell D: LOL

treasure world: the most amazing crossover beetwen treasure characters, like gunstar heroes, alien soldier, and lots lots of bullets


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 6, 2009)

Picked up 90 stars from my place to the nearest bus stop. Not bad!

And on an hour trip to the mall I picked up about 600 stars.

Inside a movie theatre (like the actual screening room) I picked up 4 stars I was like huh?

Walking around inside a mall net me 80 extra stars,

and I noticed the DS had red lights on it, so I flipped open the cover to save and it shut down immediately.

I was out for about 6 hours.. the sleep mode really eats your batteries or I was severely undercharged (but I've charged it for a good 1 hour before going out)


----------



## imsopretty08 (Jul 6, 2009)

do you know if you can just have the game on, or do you HAVE to click the telescope first in order for it to find wi-fi spots?

Thx!


----------



## Goli (Jul 6, 2009)

imsopretty08 said:
			
		

> do you know if you can just have the game on, or do you HAVE to click the telescope first in order for it to find wi-fi spots?
> 
> Thx!


You HAVE to click the telescope.
Btw, is the website down?
I can't seem to access it.


----------



## imsopretty08 (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks @ golio. I think it is down, I cant read any of the forums.


----------



## Goli (Jul 6, 2009)

imsopretty08 said:
			
		

> thanks @ golio. I think it is down, I cant read any of the forums.


Yeah, everytime I try to access my account it says:
We've been notified about this issue and we'll take a look at it shortly!


----------



## Smack (Jul 6, 2009)

So how many people in the Club are GBAtempers?  A lot it would seem.

Here's my profile once the site comes back to life:
http://www.clubtreasureworld.com/users/370

Anyone know if you can buy the Pot Of Gold?  I have been lookin for it but I figure you might just have to find it.


----------



## agony (Jul 6, 2009)

I find this game highly amusing. Will be going out later to see how many stars I can collect.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 6, 2009)

Haven't tried this game much yet. I'm a bit concerned about the gameplay, but at least it'll make me go outside more and carry my DS with me.


----------



## Genio16 (Jul 6, 2009)

This is a pretty cool game I already have 583 stars  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyone knows what happen if you reach the goal of 1000?


----------



## Smack (Jul 6, 2009)

Genio16 said:
			
		

> anyone knows what happen if you reach the goal of 1000?


You get a Gold Key for starters.  Not sure what happens when you fuel up the ship though.   Haven't done that yet.


----------



## Brocktree (Jul 6, 2009)

Wehn you fill up ship it just leaves.
And that star guy becomes a hologram.
Club treasure world doesnt work at the moment?


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 6, 2009)

Nope, it's down. I came home from school about half an hour ago and was keen to update my stats since I found around 600 stars to and from school.

Also, does anyone know how to update the season? I noticed the options allows you to choose summer but there is no others.


----------



## Brocktree (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe after you fill the rocket ship.
The star guy gives you seasons.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 6, 2009)

TraumaHoundNDS said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went out yesterday for a walk with the missus and found 78 signals, went back to the main gameworld bit but didn't manually save and just turned it off.  Just checked after reading this and I've still got those 70-odd coin things and the three treasures I got too, so I guess there's some kind of autosave function.

Was quite fun walking around hearing the little beeps, saying "Wow, loads of signals around here" and when we thought we were in the middle of no-where (we walked through town and up a backtrack into some woods" hearing a beep and going "Huh?  Where's that from - oh, look, there's a house that backs onto the track behind those trees."  But then I'm really not too interested in what you get from them.  Maybe if they gave you less stuff to start with it'd be cooler building up your collection.


----------



## Smack (Jul 6, 2009)

So who wants to swap friend codes.  I think it might help unlocking stuff in the Unibits Galaxy but that is just a guess. We can trade stuff regardless.

Edit:  That wasn't my friend code.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 6, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, u are lucky, where i live, i only have 3 wifi hotspot



mrfatso, you could buy a wireless 802.11 b/g router, they are reltively cheap these days. You can then use your internet connection at home to access Nintendo WIFI ( im considering you have internet at home that is) most wireless networks, not just Nintendo WFC hotspots, can be used.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 6, 2009)

Smack said:
			
		

> So who wants to swap friend codes.  I think it might help unlocking stuff in the Unibits Galaxy but that is just a guess. We can trade stuff regardless.
> 
> XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
> 
> PM me if you add me.


That isn't your friend code. Your friend is 9 numbers not 12.


----------



## sanghoku (Jul 6, 2009)

club is still offline... you guys think we swarmed it to death?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 6, 2009)

you are absolutely kidding me with this game... it is a fantastic game but for a few days bcz there is not much in this game... it is fun if u have a travelling appetite so get a lot of connections but nothing more to that
try it out for fun but this is absolutely not an actiony,adventury or etc game


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jul 6, 2009)

sanghoku said:
			
		

> club is still offline... you guys think we swarmed it to death?


they find out that you use a rom


----------



## regnad (Jul 6, 2009)

I've also got 530 stars! Didn't take any time at all -- I guess that comes from living in Tokyo.


----------



## sanghoku (Jul 6, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> sanghoku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



says who???

btw, what's a rom? and what's up with all these r3,4's and 5's in everyone's sigs? i just know what an r2d2 is


----------



## ds6220 (Jul 6, 2009)

I am just amazed at how well it can pick up the hot spots. I had mine on coming into work today and I have to take the highway for a good portion of it and I was still grabbing stars at 80 MPH. Rest stops on the other side of the highway even. even though I did not go through any densly populated areas, I still pulled in 200 stars on the way in. A ton of those were just stardust though (about 168 of them). I am really curious if it has to do with the strength of the signal or if you get treasure based on just a random chance.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jul 6, 2009)

sanghoku said:
			
		

> Kreatur84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was that sarcasm/irony?


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 6, 2009)

regnad said:
			
		

> I've also got 530 stars! Didn't take any time at all -- I guess that comes from living in Tokyo.


You wouldn't happen to be a user called jtegnell on GameFAQs would you? =p


----------



## twoism (Jul 6, 2009)

Question: Do you NEED to be connected to WFC in order to synchronize your treasure with your web account etc? My router isn't compatible and the wifi dongle only supports 32 bit windows :/


----------



## Depravo (Jul 6, 2009)

twoism said:
			
		

> Question: Do you NEED to be connected to WFC in order to synchronize your treasure with your web account etc? My router isn't compatible and the wifi dongle only supports 32 bit windows :/


How else do you expect to do it? Telepathy? Just go find a public wifi access point. MacDonalds or a library or something.


----------



## Goli (Jul 6, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Nope, it's down. I came home from school about half an hour ago and was keen to update my stats since I found around 600 stars to and from school.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how to update the season? I noticed the options allows you to choose summer but there is no others.


You gotta find 1000 hotspots, then you'll watch the "ending" and the game'll unlock them for you.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> TraumaHoundNDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know, i was worried that cos where i lived, there were so few signal so i was a tad worried when i board my house to school and when i reached i checked my ds hoping to see 10 or 20, imagine my surprised when i saw that i had "found" 200++ treasures


----------



## QazzaQY2K (Jul 6, 2009)

641 Stars in 30 min trip to town and back. ;P Will take another route next time.


----------



## bombchu (Jul 6, 2009)

It sure is doing its job. Last night I came in and had 992 stars... and I thought "Maybe I should take a walk around the block..." I didn't 'cos, well, it was at night lol but for a super lazy borderline recluse to actually want to go outside for no reason... that's saying something.

It's made me way less bummed about walking around town for errands. And it makes me want to take different routes home! I thoroughly applaud the devs... Now make it a game! ><

I found a pot of gold... but at some point they'll set up that map thing so everyone can mark where they found stuff. That might be why the site's so dead.


----------



## Goli (Jul 6, 2009)

bombchu said:
			
		

> [...]That might be why the site's so dead.


I think that too.
Or at least i hope they aren't banning pirates >_


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 6, 2009)

bombchu said:
			
		

> It sure is doing its job. Last night I came in and had 992 stars...








 Yowza!

So, do you have to then sift through all those stars?


----------



## Elritha (Jul 6, 2009)

*sigh*

Hardly any wifi spots around where I am. This could take awhile.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going on a trip tomorrow so I'll take my DS with me, normally I wouldn't so the devs of this game must be doing something right. 


Can't seem to access the site either yet, is it still down for others?


----------



## morphius (Jul 6, 2009)

golio514 said:
			
		

> bombchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goli (Jul 6, 2009)

The site's finally up again!
I added this really funny song to my Jukebox called Bad Day.
I actually wanted to call it Drunk Nights but it probably isn't appropiate for that site.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Jul 6, 2009)

morphius said:
			
		

> golio514 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrimsonRose (Jul 6, 2009)

PuyoDead said:
			
		

> Hitting that does nothing, though. Do I need to meet some requirement for it to work? I only have 5 stars so far.


it didnt do anything for me either but when i made a club treasure account and implemented my game code thing it started to work.


----------



## Smack (Jul 6, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> That isn't your friend code. Your friend is 9 numbers not 12.


You are correct!  Silly me.  Lets try this again.

Wanna swap friend codes.  PM me if you add me.

0474-5774-7084


----------



## bombchu (Jul 6, 2009)

Me too! Friend codes~

5070-1943-5523



			
				irpacynot said:
			
		

> Yowza!
> 
> So, do you have to then sift through all those stars?



I got stars from my train ride yesterday... and I'd checked it every so often so it wasn't all at once! lol You can tap the screen to skip the animation thing and you don't get items from every star anyway... >.>; Wish I did. Want more stuff.

And... I got kinda carried away with .>; 

Btw, Zero-G is the best movement style. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least for right now.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 6, 2009)

regnad said:
			
		

> I've also got 530 stars! Didn't take any time at all -- I guess that comes from living in Tokyo.


holy damn, son 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I wish I was urban


----------



## K3VlN (Jul 6, 2009)

The Keys are working. I got a Pic of the Roman Colosseum in PDF form


----------



## kimit (Jul 6, 2009)

oohhh how i love this game, and honestly i think the trading factor will really help the games length alot along with the song and picture creating community!


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone know what time you get "day + greek alphabet" stars?

"9pm" is very straightforward, but "Mondo Eta" is not (except Mondo-Monday part)

By leaving it on whole day, I didn't miss any Mondo stars but I wanna play other games and not miss those stars at the same time =P


----------



## Necromanson (Jul 7, 2009)

Trying this.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jul 7, 2009)

So, I fired it up downtown this morning  before I got on the bus to commute up the hill to work.

I started out with 5 stars (from the few connections I picked up from my livingroom) and and a few treasures. Passing Safeco Field & Qwest Field (home to the Seattle Mariners & Seattle Seahawks, respectively) I'd picked up 100 new stars. Up the hill to work, keeping it on while changing buses, into the neighborhood, walked around the hood after work, the missus picked me up and we headed home.
Final tally when I got home: 612 stars / 165 treasures / 143 stardust (that I have left to cash in) / 430/1000 on the ship's fuel gauge.

Need to take a different bus tomorrow to see if I can pick up some different Wi-Fi signals.

Full Moon today, too, which means items are half-price!


----------



## morphius (Jul 7, 2009)

has anyone figured out why going to user's addresses only returns an error?


----------



## Goli (Jul 7, 2009)

morphius said:
			
		

> has anyone figured out why going to user's addresses only returns an error?


Because you have to register to Club Treasure World first!


----------



## regnad (Jul 7, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> regnad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shh, don't tell! 

At 980 now! Just 20 to go!


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 7, 2009)

It seems the game rewards you multiple times from the same access point, but not sure how it works.

I've seen myLGNet 3 times, and my school network twice.
(seen as in, they popped a treasure chest and gave me a star. Not to be confused with seeing them on the list on the bottom screen.)

It's unlikely that the school network settings have changed, so I'm not sure exactly why some access points give me treasures multiple times.

Also, I picked up 13 stars by taking the same route I took yesterday (it's like a 50m walk, so 13 is pretty decent). I'm not sure if they're all new.


----------



## cornaljoe (Jul 7, 2009)

I got 620 stars today, but I missed out on an important part of the route... passing through downtown and a local uni campus.  I'm using my broken DS to try this out so it was hard to figure out how to get it going since all the text is on the top screen.

I managed to get it going 1 hour into my normal route.  I was amazed at how many stars I got without going downtown.  Tomorrow I'll give it another go.  Pretty amazing now but I have a feeling it won't last for more than a week.  Unless the site adds way more depth.


----------



## Schaapje82 (Jul 7, 2009)

With a trip to my uncle and two walks in my neighbourhood I'm now at 750+ stars. I'm going out this afternoon again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't use any save option by the way. Just turn off my ds when I'm done playing and the next time it's back at where it was...

My page:
http://www.clubtreasureworld.com/users/543 

Now getting back to work.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 7, 2009)

Went for a walk earlier today. I'm now at 307 stars. I don't live in a densely populated area, so I'm pretty happy with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is the 1000 stars and fuel gauge the only goals in the game, or is there more?


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 7, 2009)

not sure, haha, yesterday i managed to get around 500 star yet today on a different route, only 100 stars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, i just realised something

1 car = 1 treasure, well, some models anyway, as long as they are outfitted with gps, u probably will be able to get a treasure, meaning for u US folks, a great place to treasure hunt would be to have a nice walk in your shopping mall or near walmart, since there are so many cars, u should be able to have a decent amount of stars


----------



## Goli (Jul 7, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Went for a walk earlier today. I'm now at 307 stars. I don't live in a densely populated area, so I'm pretty happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's more


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jul 8, 2009)

I went to run with my brother yesterday on some park and i got 170+ stars  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got more than the ones that i expected, and just if someone doesn't knows if the power suddenly turns off on your ds its ok, You don't lose those stars the game  has some kind of autosave, Oh btw : My profile Feel free to add me as friend


----------



## cornaljoe (Jul 8, 2009)

Today I completed the part of my route I missed yesterday and got another whooping 660 stars!  So now I have a total of 1265.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 8, 2009)

ya, the same route totally sucks, i only managed to gathered an additional 10 stars -_-ll


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 8, 2009)

I envy you guys. I live in a rural area. We have about 50 wi-fi signals total.


----------



## Crass (Jul 8, 2009)

I have been geeking out over this game for the past few days and so far I think it has alot of great ideas, but is more of a non-game than a game, if you know what I mean. Anyways I was fiddleing around and made a song by typing out my name with various mushroom instruments, and I thought it sounded kinda cool so I saved it and web copied it to the club website. And now when you go to my profile (heres my link btw: http://www.clubtreasureworld.com/users/331 ) the song showed up on the screen and it gave me the idea of using that to make a signature, so I made a sample. Here it is lol:






Yeah I know it is very simple, and hence I havent used it as mine. But I thought some of you others might think this is a neat idea and further expand on it by making yourself some awesome signatures. Cheers!


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 8, 2009)

hoo hoo, i just beat the 1000 checkpoint and the reward is.... a 2000 goal... arghh, this game is one never ending story


----------



## ds6220 (Jul 8, 2009)

Uzumakijl said:
			
		

> I went to run with my brother yesterday on some park and i got 170+ stars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually ran into this when I was on the way home the other day. Battery was low and at some point during the trip home, it shut off while still scanning. The good news is that the stars it found before it shut off were still there when I started it back up again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so yeah, what you said, just letting you all know the truth is being spoken here


----------



## Dragoon709 (Jul 8, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> so has anyone tried closing the lid, does it gives u any treasures?




I went for a walk around my city for a while today with my ds on and the lid closed and got over 50 for a 20 min walk.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 8, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> hoo hoo, i just beat the 1000 checkpoint and the reward is.... a 2000 goal... arghh, this game is one never ending story



I thought 1000 would be difficult to get, I'm not even half way there. 2000 sounds almost impossible. Makes me wonder if it keeps going up and up...


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not even halfway to 1000 yet. :/


----------



## bombchu (Jul 9, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it does lol I got to 2000 the day before yesterday and the next goal is 3000. At this point it's not about the goals anymore. It's seeing the stuff you got during the day and working out how to unlock what you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The goals are just there for show.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 9, 2009)

The starfish head said his record is somewhere in 10,000 and change

The number may be random (I think I saw the same message with a smaller number), it may be one of the milestones.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 9, 2009)

i think 10k should be the final, since reaching the goal and overshooting it gives u a gold key no.1 and last i check there are 10 golden keys, which leads me to say that, yup,the 10k goal would probably be the last and final goal.



			
				Edhel said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here, i feel like going the totally unlegit route just to unlock the rest of the stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hopefully,this resets once a month or week or those living in a rural places, this game is pointless...


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 9, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if they're experiencing the same problem as me here?


----------



## Normalboyninja (Jul 10, 2009)

The game is really cool. Add me!! me


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm seeing quite a few people with Gold Key 1. Do you just need to reach 1000 to get it or something?


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 10, 2009)

not only that, u have to overshot that target as well.


----------



## agony (Jul 10, 2009)

This game is tough. Or maybe I'm going to the wrong places.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jul 12, 2009)

Every other week or so, I get free tickets to a comedy club at a mall a good half hour away from my house, so I bring the DS to collect treasure on my way there.

So far, in only 2 trips, I've reached 564 treasures.  If I actually remembered to bring it around town other times, I probably would have hit 1k already.

My favorite part is collecting whole constellations at this point.  It brings out the OCD collector in me and I love pointless gifts.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nevermind... I can't wait to get started on this game!! XD


----------



## eSPy (Jul 26, 2009)

just got past 2000 today...still havent connected to the website yet.  will have to find somewhere that uses wep to connect to


----------



## eSPy (Jul 26, 2009)

crukid said:
			
		

> The idea is exciting and fun, and finding treasures is neat.  There is zero gameplay, though.  It's a one trick pony that, fleshed out, would be awesome...Monster Rancher anyone?



omg that would be perfect!!!  using carts for monster rancher wouldnt give that many options, but wifi would be great.


----------

